# MUSS ich diese Handyrechnung KOMPLETT zahlen???



## sylvi4u (13 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe einen gekündigten Handyvertrag. Das Handy nutze ich ab und zu noch für sms und vorwiegend als Wecker und Taschenlampe. Neulich war eine sms drauf von wegen "Abo eingerichtet" oder so ähnlich. Dummerweise habe ich mich da nicht weiter drum gekümmert, habs gleich gelöscht, dachte nur, was ist das für ein Quatsch. Dann waren auf der Handyrechnung so 10 Euro für zweimal irgendwelche - nicht von mir in Anspruch genommenen - Dienste. Daraufhin habe ich mobilcom mitgeteilt, dass ich das nicht zahle, da nicht beauftragt. Sie haben mir mit irgendwelchen Paragraphen geantwortet, dass ich vertraglich verpflichtet sei, Beträge von Fremdanbietern zu zahlen und mir eine 0180-Nummer von MindMagics mitgeteilt. Ich rufe da nicht an. Jetzt kam gestern eine neue Rechnung mit einem Aufschlag von sage und schreibe ca. 25 Euro von "Fremdanbietern" Im Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist sogar noch angegeben, wann ich angeblich Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe - Zeiten, in denen ich gar nicht daheim war und das Handy ungenutzt neben meinem Bett lag... - aber beweise das mal... :wall:

Reicht nun ein Einschreiben/Rückschein an MindMagics mit Kopie an mobilcom?

MUSS ich jetzt wirklich erstmal die Beträge auf der mobilcom-Rechnung zahlen? (so teilten sie mir mit) - denn ich denke nicht, dass diese MindMagics-Leute mir später irgend etwas zurückerstatten. :unzufrieden:

Wer weiß Rat? Danke...

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Stresso (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: MUSS ich diese Handyrechnung KOMPLETT zahlen???*

Hi,

mich hat es auch erwischt und ich bekomme die angebliche hilfe.mindmagics.de Supportseite nicht zum laufen.

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung und freue mich über jede Unterstützung.

Gruß

Stresso


----------



## Calimero2004 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: MUSS ich diese Handyrechnung KOMPLETT zahlen???*



sylvi4u schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen gekündigten Handyvertrag. Das Handy nutze ich ab und zu noch für sms und vorwiegend als Wecker und Taschenlampe. Neulich war eine sms drauf von wegen "Abo eingerichtet" oder so ähnlich. Dummerweise habe ich mich da nicht weiter drum gekümmert, habs gleich gelöscht, dachte nur, was ist das für ein Quatsch. Dann waren auf der Handyrechnung so 10 Euro für zweimal irgendwelche - nicht von mir in Anspruch genommenen - Dienste. Daraufhin habe ich mobilcom mitgeteilt, dass ich das nicht zahle, da nicht beauftragt. Sie haben mir mit irgendwelchen Paragraphen geantwortet, dass ich vertraglich verpflichtet sei, Beträge von Fremdanbietern zu zahlen und mir eine 0180-Nummer von MindMagics mitgeteilt. Ich rufe da nicht an. Jetzt kam gestern eine neue Rechnung mit einem Aufschlag von sage und schreibe ca. 25 Euro von "Fremdanbietern" Im Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist sogar noch angegeben, wann ich angeblich Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe - Zeiten, in denen ich gar nicht daheim war und das Handy ungenutzt neben meinem Bett lag... - aber beweise das mal... :wall:
> 
> ...


 

Hallöchen...ich habe das gleiche Problem -  nur bei Phonehouse und weiß nicht wer der unbekannte Premium Dienst sein soll, der laufend 4,19 Euro fordert ohne eine Leistung zu erbringen und der nicht einmal bestellt war und ist.

Also ich habe seit September 08 ständig Widerspruch eingelegt gegen die Bezahlung für diesen Premium Dienst ohne Bestellung und Leistung.

Das habe ich auf der Überweisung unter Verwendungszweck eingetragen mit Betrag und warum nicht - z.B .Widerspruch gegen ungerechtfertigte Forderung .

Den regulären Betrag für Phonehouse habe ich überwiesen aber ebend genauso unter Verwendungszweck genaustens beschrieben.

Der Premium Dienst ist ein Drittanbieter , soweit ich unterrichtet bin und 
muß seinen geforderten Betrag einklagen .
Dann haben wir die Chance zu Widersprechen und er ist in der Beweispflicht.

Meine beiden Simkarten von Phonehouse habe ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die Geschäftsführung zurück gesandt mit der Bemerkung , daß ich diese Karten nicht mehr will , weil ich mich belästigt und abgezockt fühle durch irgendwelche mir unbekannte Fremdanbieter.

Bisher habe ich noch keine Antwort - ausserdem habe ich die Rechnungen überprüft und schwerwiegende Fehler von Phonehouse entdeckt.

Überweisung , die gar nicht von denen gebucht wurde und auf Grund dessen einfach die Simkarten gesperrt und mir in Rechung gestellt.

Verwendungszweck wird einfach ignoriert  usw. Alles solche "netten" Sachen - werde die Verbraucherzentrale einschalten und wenns extrem kommt auch einen Anwalt.

Momentan warte ich ab und habe alles gesichert.


----------



## Clausius (4 Juni 2018)

Das gilt unterdessen nicht mehr oder, wegen soetwas kann keine Handy abgestellt werden ?


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2018)

@Clausius, der Thread ist schon von vor über neun Jahren. Und MindMagics hieß damals MindMatics AG, die heutige Boku Network AG, einem Münchener Zahlungsabwickler aus dem Hause PayPal für Spieleaccounts. Dass Forderungen von Drittanbietern geltend gemacht werden können gibt es heute sehr wohl noch und SIM-Karten können wegen nicht oder nicht vollständig bezahlter Rechnungen und/oder mangelndem Widerspruch auch heute noch deaktiviert werden.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juni 2018)

PS: Der User *Calimero2004 https://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/calimero2004.11736/*
des bis dato letzten Posting am 14 Feb. 2009  in diesem Thread, hat sich   nach seinem Posting nie wieder hier blicken lassen:


> Zuletzt gesehen        14 Februar 2009



Sonderlich oft ist der Thread nicht besucht worden. in 9 Jahren ca 3000 mal


----------

